# Farrow and Ball



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello 
Have any of you hung any Farrow and Ball Paper ?
What paste did you use ?I have to change a strip near a cabinet 

Thanks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

wmass said:


> Hello
> Have any of you hung any Farrow and Ball Paper ?
> What paste did you use ?I have to change a strip near a cabinet
> 
> Thanks


many many many rolls.

One of my faves. I use 838 thinned just a little. I have found that on some of their papers (mostly the wide stripes) that careful timing of the booking is important for easy trimming, not too dry, not too wet. It usually takes me two bolts to get that timing, but I guess you won't have the luxury. 

Which pattern? Each bolt is numbered sequentially and should be hung in order for correct pattern match.

Good luck, one of the best papers on the market, IMO


----------



## EnglishDecorator (Sep 11, 2011)

Ah didn't know Farrow And Ball sold there papers world wide. They have nice designs but its not my favourite! I use a ready mixed wheat based Adhesive as they are hand print papers, they actually use there colour range on there papers and then glaze over so you need the correct gear! 

Make sure you order the correct amount otherwise you may get a different shade of paper to the rest if you have to order more


----------

